# My silkie hens



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome I love silkies!! I named mine powderpuff cause she had a huge Afro, abd was white lol


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Haha funny name! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, also love the goat head, is the goat stuck?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my! That goat looks stuck! I'd be paranoid...lol.....

Cute silkies


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

No she's not stuck haha! My goats always put there heads through


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ElleBubba (Feb 6, 2014)

Gorgeous! Loving the goat in the fence


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a goat that does that all the time too. They do learn how to get themselves out eventually. Lol

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------

